# no power at all...



## stormjunkie (Apr 26, 2005)

I have got a problem...I just put a new starter on my 240 last week and everything was fine until my wife drove my car to the store on Sat. She said every thing was fine until she hit a bump turning into the store. She said she parked the car and turned it off. When she went to start it again it wouldn't start. No lights no nothing; just dead. I immediately thought the battery, so I tried jumping it still no power at all. I cleaned the cables, and checked the hot wire to the starter which was still tight and had a good connection (I could tell this because when I put the socket on it it arced and shot sparks) so the starter is still getting juice from the battery, but nothing else in the car is. I have no idea even where to begin, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Matt


----------



## cheeze (Apr 20, 2005)

I had a similar problem. 

I am not a car guru by any means, so bare w/ me. 

My Car: 
98 Altima GXE, 111 K miles.

My Problem: 
Put the key in to start; nothing. No lights, no turnover, no anything. A couple hours later, tried it again, it cranked right up.

I then jiggled the key back and forth to recreate what had happened, so far. and the problem showed up 2 out of next 20 times. Took it to the Dealership the next day, of course, they found nothing, but said that as long as you get it started you should have not problem. Well, I got a mile from the place and it just died while in the middle of rush hour traffic. My Hazards wouldn't even come on. I frantically tried to get it started back up and finally it does. 

I mentioned all of this to a friend, and he came to the same conclusion that was mentioned here. Bad battery caused the car to lose electrical power. However, if that was the case. wouldn't I have also lost my presets as if I had removed the battery? That did not happen for me. 

Just wondered if it could have been the ECU or something else. 

Anyone?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

check the fusible links in the engine bay and make sure the starter and/or alternator isnt grounding itself out causing a burnt up fusible link


----------



## cheeze (Apr 20, 2005)

but once the fuse burns out, isn't it done? 

My loss of electrical comes and goes.


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

This is the *exact* same thing that has happened to me, I replaced the alternator on sunday and yesterday it went out. No power or lights or radio. I checked all my fuses as well and nothing.

Im thinking that it might be a short. 

Im totally


----------



## stormjunkie (Apr 26, 2005)

I called my friend who works at shop and said it sounds like the ecu might be fried...he also said it could be a fuse or a burned wire. I did check the starter and everything is tight and in the right place. I also checked the fuses which were fine, and I asked my wife if she smelled a wire burning which she said she didn't. I know if it was a wire you would be able to smell it...even after the fact. I am at a dead end.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

stormjunkie said:


> I called my friend who works at shop and said it sounds like the ecu might be fried...he also said it could be a fuse or a burned wire. I did check the starter and everything is tight and in the right place. I also checked the fuses which were fine, and I asked my wife if she smelled a wire burning which she said she didn't. I know if it was a wire you would be able to smell it...even after the fact. I am at a dead end.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions


Im not sure how it is on ur 240 but there is fuses underneath the hood and they are bigger and fatter (I dont know what they are called) than the regular fuses that are in the dash. A couple of months ago when I replaced my alternator, on of those fuses was blown and that is what wasnt letting anything start or run.

You might want to check them out.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Psychsal said:


> Im not sure how it is on ur 240 but there is fuses underneath the hood and they are bigger and fatter (I dont know what they are called) than the regular fuses that are in the dash. A couple of months ago when I replaced my alternator, on of those fuses was blown and that is what wasnt letting anything start or run.
> 
> You might want to check them out.


 these are called FUSIBLE LINKS and burning one up would mean that its grounding out. another thing is the fuel pump turning on when you turn the key to ON? if it is kicking on then the ecu is fine.

Don


----------



## stormjunkie (Apr 26, 2005)

the fuel pump isn't coming on either...how do you check the fusable links to see if they are blown??


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

stormjunkie said:


> the fuel pump isn't coming on either...how do you check the fusable links to see if they are blown??


 they are under the hood and you look at them and if there is not a complete piece of metal then its blown

Don


----------

